# Anyone else on Sagittarius Leader bound for Port Hueneme?



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

(8:40AM) you still can see a blue white ship resembling the Sagittarius.


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

there she is  coming out of the Gatun Locks and heading towards the Centennial Bridge continuing the long journey to the pacific


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm impressed at your resourcefulness :thumbup:


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I saw a very similar looking ship about 2 hours ahead of this time. It was by total chance that I checked the website and saw it. So between the two of them i'm sure it was the sag leader.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

And I thought that I was a geek  Some of us have way too much time on their hands. Here are some larger pics from this morning.


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

good job jeffnin! seems you have a lot of time on your hands too thanks to x550-ed for being so attentive this morning.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank You western for the resourceful link to images of our ship and ensuring us all that our cars are safely past the Atlantic and into the Pacific... 7 more days...


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

one week to Ventura+one week at VPC?? i am planning to make a litte wine county trip on the 27th. would be nice if the car would be ready by then..


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

western said:


> one week to Ventura+one week at VPC?? i am planning to make a litte wine county trip on the 27th. would be nice if the car would be ready by then..


That would be my guess, but it's hard to tell what effect the holidays will have.


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

The vessel is scheduled to arrive in San Diego 12/19 07:00 and then depart at 16:00hrs. Seems like we should be on schedule for 12/20 arrival in Port Hueneme.

http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Ja, hopefully we get our cars asap once they arrive... it'd be nice to have it before the New Year



western said:


> one week to Ventura+one week at VPC?? i am planning to make a litte wine county trip on the 27th. would be nice if the car would be ready by then..


----------



## cagambler (Sep 17, 2006)

I have most of the two week full trial subscription left to AISlive.com. My ship arrived today. You are welcome to use the rest of the trial if you want. Login details are at this thread page:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175047&page=2


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks cagambler!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks cagambler!


*Vessel is out of coverage*

 Last seen at : 13-12-2006 05:00:42 
*******>
********> 
MMSI354410000IMO number9283887 Detailed vessel information can be found at 
 
Requires subscription from
http://www.ships-register.com/ NameSAGITTARIUS LEADERLatitude8***176; 51.18' Callsign3EAB7Longitude-80***176; 29.82' Length200 mHeading150***176;  Beam32 mSpeed13.9 knots Draught9 mDestinationCRISTOBAL Vessel TypeCargoETA12/11/2006 04:00:00 PM Extra InfoN/AStatusUnder way using engine 
*******>
********>


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Our vessel is still out of coverage and could not find it in Mazanillo Mexico... maybe it's past it and almost in San Diego... any updates anyone?


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

mh5 said:


> The vessel is scheduled to arrive in San Diego 12/19 07:00 and then depart at 16:00hrs. Seems like we should be on schedule for 12/20 arrival in Port Hueneme.
> 
> http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


Should be arriving in San Diego port now ... (see link above).


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

This looks like the Sag Leader docked at the 24th Street Terminal - San Diego today and unloading some cars (anyone in SD expecting a delivery?) -- it's getting close!!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Though it may be wishful thinking and/or impossible, getting the car on 12/23 would truly make it "The Ultimate Xmas Gift!" 

Until then... my Playstation 3 will do


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

my best guestimate for socal people would be next tuesday/wednesday... let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Ja I agree... let's hope things go smoothly for us all 
Our Vessel is here! Well sort of...


western said:


> my best guestimate for socal people would be next tuesday/wednesday... let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Doesn't this mean it won't hit Oxnard until tonight? Which means it won't get unloaded until the am? Does this push us back a day?


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seems like eta for Port Hueneme is 12/21

http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/VESSELSCHED_000.pdf


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

tomorrow then, ok  anyways, it's all a big unknown when we can expect final delivery.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I was told 12/20 by NYK but BMWNA's email states 12/21


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes - the waiting is quite painful. It's amazing that there are at least 8 bimmerfest members' cars on this ship -- quite a nice representation:

X550-ED
munich5
northernlights
seccsc
vowsa
intex98
western
mh5

Any more?


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

mh5 said:


> Yes - the waiting is quite painful.


I think the wait gets harder and harder as it gets closer to arrival. So close, yet so far.


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

*Add one more on the Sag. Leader*

I have been watching the thread and finally had to register and say thanks to all the people helping with my wait. Yes I am getting pretty nutty.. now with the Holiday's .. my Dealer(Sterling) has no idea when the car could be ready for pick up. I am hanging more and more pictures of my 335i Sedan around the house - to try to make the wait easier. But it is not really helping. Can't wait to experience what 300 ft lbs of torque feels like.

Thanks to all -- 

craig reynolds newport beach


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

mh5 said:


> Yes - the waiting is quite painful. It's amazing that there are at least 8 bimmerfest members' cars on this ship -- quite a nice representation:
> 
> X550-ED
> munich5
> ...


It's 9 because jeffnin's white 335 is also on the ship. I stopped by the BMW dealership to order some tint and the ipod connector for my car and I asked about the holidays/redelivery, etc. He was told that the VPC has 7 of the next 12 days off :yikes: and not to expect much in the way of shipments from this ship until AFTER Jan 3.:thumbdwn: That's what I am planning for but it sure would be nice to get it before Jan 1...


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

northernlights said:


> He was told that the VPC has 7 of the next 12 days off :yikes: and not to expect much in the way of shipments from this ship until AFTER Jan 3.:thumbdwn: That's what I am planning for but it sure would be nice to get it before Jan 1...


:yikes: I REALLY hope your dealer is misinformed!


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

*On the home stretch!*

According to AISLIVE, the ship has just departed Long Beach ("Underway using engine") and heading to Hueneme 

Now at least 10 bimmerfesters wating impatiently ...

X550-ED
munich5
northernlights
seccsc
vowsa
intex98
western
mh5
jeffnin
craigr


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

*My car...*

I received an email from TED RAUCSH IMPORTERS, which is the company who apparently handles customs, and they informed me that my car cleared customs today in Long Beach.

I'm rather confused, because don't the cars normally land in Hueneme? Can someone please help me figure this one out?

Thanks!


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

the only thing I could think off is that they custom clear part of the load in LB...which doesn't make sense either


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

western said:


> the only thing I could think off is that they custom clear part of the load in LB...which doesn't make sense either


Hmmm, you might be right.
I was surprised that TED RAUSCH even contacted me, but apparently there was an issue with the power of attorney document I signed. They just needed to verify some information. They did mention however that my car did clear customs. I certainly hope the VPC is open this week!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

If the process is anything like importing standard goods, the cars may have already cleared customs while approaching the Port of Long Beach. 

Maybe it made the stop at LB Port to drop off other cars or for US CBP to make a quick check :dunno:

I'm just glad it's on it's way to Port Hueneme :clap::clap::clap: and ja, hopefully VPC will be open this and next week.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like the Sagittarius Leader will be arriving at Port Hueneme at 23:00 UTC (Universal Time Coordinated...anyone know what that translates to in PST?) or 1 hour from now...? By tomorrow morning, our cars should be in the VPC.. It's getting very interesting :clap: :clap: :clap:

*******> ********>
MMSI354410000Last seen at21/12/2006 5:12:46 UTCNameSAGITTARIUS LEADERLatitudeN 33***176;54.441'Callsign3EAB7LongitudeW 118***176;54.507'IMO number9283887Heading299***176;Length200 mSpeed9.1 knotsBeam32 mDestinationHUENEMEDraught8.0 mETA20/12/2006 23:00:00 UTCVessel TypeCargoStatusUnder way using engineExtra InfoN/A
 
*******>
********>


----------



## yowsa (May 20, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Looks like the Sagittarius Leader will be arriving at Port Hueneme at 23:00 UTC (Universal Time Coordinated...anyone know what that translates to in PST?) or 1 hour from now...? By tomorrow morning, our cars should be in the VPC.. It's getting very interesting :clap: :clap: :clap:


UTC = GMT, which translate to 8 hours ahead of PST. So it will probalby mean the ship will arrive at 15:00.


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

it should be anchored by now, and all the cars are being unloaded this morning. i am also pretty sure the VPC will work today and tomorrow, and then tuesday again...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

According to NYK and BMW Euro Del Center, the Sagittarius Leader will not dock Port Hueneme until 14:00 today...


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

X550-ED said:


> According to NYK and BMW Euro Del Center, the Sagittarius Leader will not dock Port Hueneme until 14:00 today...


This seems hard to believe. It is ~70miles from Long Beach to Hueneme and the vessel cruises at around 10knots (~12mph). Even if it averaged 6mph, it would be take about 12-hours which would mean arrival at Hueneme 5am PST today (it departed before 5pm yesterday). Anyway enough nerdiness -- the obsession of tracking this is wearing on me I guess!!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

mh5 said:


> Seems like eta for Port Hueneme is 12/21
> 
> http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/VESSELSCHED_000.pdf


It also looks like there is about 1776 BMW's on this vessel bound for dealers all over the Western US.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone has the Tel. to TED RAUCSH IMPORTERS?


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

1776 cars ...i'll give up hope for this year. let's all look forward to the holidays, and then toast again early next year


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

western, don't give up yet. While chances of getting the cars by Xmass are slim to none, chances of getting it by the new years are still there


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

My dealer says next week. We'll see...


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

*These are the types of events that try mens souls...*

Well maybe not that bad .. but having all this waiting happening over the holiday's just triggers all the growing pains of wishing Christmas would come quicker. Thanks again for all of your shares.. helps me knowing that we are all on the same boat(pun entended)

Everyone have a good Christmas even if it is without our new toy.

craig


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks to munich5, I was able to call Ted L Rausch Co. today and confirmed my car had already cleared customs. 

Also spoke with Joan (very nice and helpful lady) from BMW Euro Delivery and she said my car was waiting to be transported to "final VPC" whatever that means... she didn't know if "final VPC" meant the VPC or maybe the Dealership but will know more when they re-open next week.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

This has been a great European Re-Delivery counseling thread :grouphug:



craigr said:


> Well maybe not that bad .. but having all this waiting happening over the holiday's just triggers all the growing pains of wishing Christmas would come quicker. Thanks again for all of your shares.. helps me knowing that we are all on the same boat(pun entended)
> 
> Everyone have a good Christmas even if it is without our new toy.
> 
> craig


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

*Good news - My dealer Sterling Newport Beach..*

will have my 335 the night of the 24th. The bad news is I will not be able to pick it up until Tuesday afternoon or maybe Wednesday morning. Although the pick up will not happen until after Christmas .. I will not have to deal with the uncertainty

FYI.. I just gave the sales person my VIN number and he was able to tell me on what truck it was going to be on and what time it would be arriving at Sterling.

Best luck to all of you ... looks like we could start planning trips for the new years weekend.

craig reynolds


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats craigr! 

That's great news! Hopefully will be the same for the rest and myself since my dealer is only 45 mins instead of the close to 2 hours drive to Newport Beach.


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

*Yes I hope it is good news for all*

One problem I have - is Sterling said that they are getting in 20 cars Sat. night and they are all sold so they have to process a lot of cars for delivery next week.

Happy Holidays to all!

craig reynolds

Soon I will be having a very big grin on my face.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Another potential problem I see is... not only is this week going to be the last week of the month, but also of this year and dealers get really busy trying to close all their customers by then and not to mention the ones who already took off on their long vacations hence adding to the workload of the ones remaining which could potentially delay redelivery.

I am pretty confident that my car is already at the dealer now, and he doesn't know it yet or hasn't got time to get to it... need to follow up


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Opened up a key to my car on Christmas today but still nothing to put it in yet.


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

will pick up the car tomorrow around noon!!!!!!! final stage!


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

*Congratulations*



western said:


> will pick up the car tomorrow around noon!!!!!!! final stage!


Congratulations .. first one with a time.. I am still waiting for actual time.. hopefully tomorrow also.

craig reynolds


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats! 

It's very dissapointing that my CA still doesn't know when my will arrive to his dealership even though it's the closest one to Port Hueneme and my car already cleared customs last week. Sigh...


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

i urged my dealer to deliver by wednesday, since i had the intention to go on a trip. means: basically no sale wednesday, then it will be next year. i don't know about ED vehicles however, since they are sold already...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Please correct me if I'm wrong. It sucks for us ED customers since our CA's will be busy closing their end of month/year sales and we will be pushed aside until it's convenient for them to get to us, which means until then our cars will be sitting on their lots as decoration.


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

X550-ED said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It's very dissapointing that my CA still doesn't know when my will arrive to his dealership even though it's the closest one to Port Hueneme and my car already cleared customs last week. Sigh...


My dealer's close to Hueneme as well (santa barbara) and still no word. My fingers are crossed for tomorrow!


----------

